# A few pics of Jeremy Prickles :) (very pic heavy)



## Guest (Aug 10, 2011)

Ohh Hai mum









Looks what as founds









As gonna explores



























Does yhoos whants sumfing?









As gonna covers myselfs in spit....













































Can as has tweets nows please mummeh?


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2011)

16 views and no replies 

Jezza knows when he isn't wanted :crying:


----------



## twilight (Jun 19, 2011)

i think he is adorable before i got oscar i didnt realize what wonderful little characters they are.i could look at hoggie pic all day.kaz


----------



## Geee (Jul 13, 2011)

Cool, never known anyone close to me thats had a hoggie


----------



## bewitched (Jun 9, 2010)

Sorry, I haven't got time to reply. I'm busy organising my hognapping......


----------



## bearcub (Jul 19, 2011)

heehee what a cutey! But how can you stroke him?


----------



## bearcub (Jul 19, 2011)

and also where do you GET a hedgehog!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2011)

Thank guy's, Jeremy sez he feels a bit more loved now so no need to spike anyone 



bewitched said:


> Sorry, I haven't got time to reply. I'm busy organising my hognapping......


Hands off, I waited a long time for a hog that needed a home so he is MINE :001_tt1:



bearcub said:


> heehee what a cutey! But how can you stroke him?


It isn't that hard when they are relaxed as they lay their quills flat, it's quite therapeutic 



bearcub said:


> and also where do you GET a hedgehog!!


Unfortunately most classifieds these days as they became very popular and a lot of people decided they could make a quick buck from breeding them :cursing:
My Jeremy was a rehome as his previous owner didn't have time for him


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

bearcub said:


> and also where do you GET a hedgehog!!


if you want a hog i would recomend contacting homeless hogs and adopting a rescue, both my boys are rescues, one from homeless hogs, and one from some one local
Home - Homeless Hogs

jezza is bootiful bernie, he wants to come and live with me though, he told me so!!!!


----------



## bearcub (Jul 19, 2011)

Lil Miss said:


> if you want a hog i would recomend contacting homeless hogs and adopting a rescue, both my boys are rescues, one from homeless hogs, and one from some one local
> Home - Homeless Hogs
> 
> jezza is bootiful bernie, he wants to come and live with me though, he told me so!!!!


I would LOVE to rehome a hog :001_wub: I have an old indoor rabbit cage, guessing they're happy to live in these?


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2011)

bearcub said:


> I would LOVE to rehome a hog :001_wub: I have an old indoor rabbit cage, guessing they're happy to live in these?


What make?

ZooZone2's make great hog homes, I have a viv with mesh doors to increase airflow and I love it cos I can stack a couple cages on top :lol:


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Now the only thing I noticed about you little hog.. was the nashers..:yikes:


----------



## Kittenfostermummy (Jul 25, 2011)

:001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1: Apart from the yellow spittle why do they slober on themselves???


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2011)

Kittenfostermummy said:


> :001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1: Apart from the yellow spittle why do they slober on themselves???


No one is quite sure why hedgehogs anoint. There are many theories out there which try to explain this behavior. A couple of theories are:

1. The hedgehog is trying to mask their scent to better hide from predators
2. The foam acts as a toxin to the hedgehog's enemies, causing irritation.

Personally I think it is just cos they are odd lil guy's :lol:


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

bearcub said:


> I would LOVE to rehome a hog :001_wub: I have an old indoor rabbit cage, guessing they're happy to live in these?


depends on the cage, they cant have wire cages, as they can and will climb up them and can seriously hurt them selves, you need either a ZooZone 2 or a vivarium, or you can make a bin cage for them, if you can find a large enough storage tub


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

B3rnie said:


> No one is quite sure why hedgehogs anoint. There are many theories out there which try to explain this behavior. A couple of theories are:
> 
> 1. The hedgehog is trying to mask their scent to better hide from predators
> 2. The foam acts as a toxin to the hedgehog's enemies, causing irritation.
> ...


i vote on the weird little creatures :lol:


----------



## bearcub (Jul 19, 2011)

just googled zoozone 2, yes, my rabbit cage is very similar to that (not sure what make) but it's got a wire mesh roof but is entirely plastic everywhere else. I am definately going to have a think about rehoming a hog


----------



## bearcub (Jul 19, 2011)

Is there a hog thread or sticky anywhere?


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

what size is your cage? most of the plastic cages are only 60 - 75 CM long which are too small for a hog, it needs to be ZZ2 size or bigger 

i dont think theres a hog sticky, what particular are you after hun?


----------



## bearcub (Jul 19, 2011)

Lil Miss said:


> what size is your cage? most of the plastic cages are only 60 - 75 CM long which are too small for a hog, it needs to be ZZ2 size or bigger
> 
> i dont think theres a hog sticky, what particular are you after hun?


It's over a metre long... would this be big enough? I know a fair bit about hedgehogs but have never kept one in the house. Never really knew you could 'keep' them really. So I just wanted to ask a few questions in terms of handling them and keeping them in the house.


----------



## Angie2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

Ooh! Hogalicious! :001_tt1:


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

bearcub said:


> It's over a metre long... would this be big enough? I know a fair bit about hedgehogs but have never kept one in the house. Never really knew you could 'keep' them really. So I just wanted to ask a few questions in terms of handling them and keeping them in the house.


that would be a good size for a hog 

why not create a thread and ask all the questions you can think of, a few of us on here have hogs so should be able to help you


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2011)

bearcub said:


> It's over a metre long... would this be big enough? I know a fair bit about hedgehogs but have never kept one in the house. Never really knew you could 'keep' them really. So I just wanted to ask a few questions in terms of handling them and keeping them in the house.


That sounds great 

Just checking you are talking about APH yeah? Just thought I'd ask to make sure


----------



## zowie (Apr 3, 2011)

Far too cute!!!:001_tt1: What is involved with keeping hogs?? X


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2011)

zowie said:


> Far too cute!!!:001_tt1: What is involved with keeping hogs?? X


Not a huge amount tbh, you need a viv or ZZ2 as their cage (a bared cage isn't ideal as the hog could climb and they are hard to keep the heat in), a heat source (either a CHE or heat mat) and a thermostat to keep everything at the right temp, a wheel (I use the Carolina Storm Wheel), a mix of cat biscuits and a choice of fresh food


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

omg that is so cute!!! never thought u cud have them as pets


----------



## zowie (Apr 3, 2011)

B3rnie said:


> Not a huge amount tbh, you need a viv or ZZ2 as their cage (a bared cage isn't ideal as the hog could climb and they are hard to keep the heat in), a heat source (either a CHE or heat mat) and a thermostat to keep everything at the right temp, a wheel (I use the Carolina Storm Wheel), a mix of cat biscuits and a choice of fresh food


They are fairly simple to keep then. I rescued my Tink(no where near giant,but quite a large rabbit) from one of those types of indoor cages. I ended up breaking it out of anger when i realised that she didnt know how to stand up on her back legs as she had never had the head room to do so. :cursing: It would have been perfect. What sort of temperature do they have to have? Are they as prickly as they look??  X


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2011)

jimbo_28_02 said:


> omg that is so cute!!! never thought u cud have them as pets


You can't with our wildies but APH have never been wild they are a hybrid of the White-bellied or Four-toed Hedgehog (Atelerix albiventris) and the Algerian Hedgehog (A. algirus).



zowie said:


> They are fairly simple to keep then. I rescued my Tink(no where near giant,but quite a large rabbit) from one of those types of indoor cages. I ended up breaking it out of anger when i realised that she didnt know how to stand up on her back legs as she had never had the head room to do so. :cursing: It would have been perfect. What sort of temperature do they have to have? Are they as prickly as they look??  X


 poor bunny.

You need to keep them between 18 and 26 degrees as hibernating is fatal, they can be prickly if they are scared but a well handled hog will lay their quills flat


----------

